# Most badass 50cc saw



## Matt Hogden (Apr 13, 2019)

I have a MS243cm = Love it!
I have a MS362cm = Love it!
.
I need a 50cc saw, what's currently the best out there?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev (Apr 13, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> I have a MS243cm = Love it!
> I have a MS362cm = Love it!
> .
> I need a 50cc saw, what's currently the best out there?
> ...


Might as well start an oil thread.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 13, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> Might as well start an oil thread.


Lol yeah I know, but i am keen to hear about people's thoughts. There is some good 50cc stuff out there atm 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colt Marlington (Apr 13, 2019)

I got a 243 and love it also. Shoots far and flat with almost no kick.

My Echo CS-490 is a pretty nice saw with a torquy powerband that I like. And the price was extra right.
But I'm thinkin I may not need it anymore if I ever get around to fixin the fuel system on my Poulan 3500. I figure 25-34-36-41-60 ought to cover all the small jobs.


----------



## grizz55chev (Apr 13, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> Lol yeah I know, but i am keen to hear about people's thoughts. There is some good 50cc stuff out there atm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I’m a Stihl guy, mostly, but my 50 cc Saw is the Husky 350 with a 45 mm cylinder, 353 flat top piston, it’s light, fast, easy to work on and plentiful , cheap parts! Your mileage may vary. If you want a real hot rod, throw a 346 NE top end on that same 350 and smile!


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 13, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> I’m a Stihl guy, mostly, but my 50 cc Saw is the Husky 350 with a 45 mm cylinder, 353 flat top piston, it’s light, fast, easy to work on and plentiful , cheap parts! Your mileage may vary. If you want a real hot rod, throw a 346 NE top end on that same 350 and smile!


I do like prosaws. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev (Apr 13, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> I do like prosaws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Then 346 it is!


----------



## mbrick (Apr 13, 2019)

I really like the Husqvarna 550xp. Light, fast cutting, reliable, autotune.


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 14, 2019)

Not sure if used would do. There are some 346xp saws on eBay. Other saws mentioned here are there too.

I was thinking about one last new saw with XPG. Husky with heated handles. Unless I can find a heated handle kit for one of my older huskys.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 14, 2019)

mbrick said:


> I really like the Husqvarna 550xp. Light, fast cutting, reliable, autotune.


How does it compare with the Stihl 261cm?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karel (Apr 14, 2019)

HUSQVARNA 550 XP® Mark II is an angry little b*****d.
Little heavy, really narrow profile, solid feel in my hands. Well ballanced.
Complete, with the superb C85 chain, sweet little saw. Lots of cutting ability.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 14, 2019)

Karel said:


> HUSQVARNA 550 XP[emoji2400] Mark II is an angry little b*****d.
> Little heavy, really narrow profile, solid feel in my hands. Well ballanced.
> Complete, with the superb C85 chain, sweet little saw. Lots of cutting ability.


Thanks mate. Good info 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## weisskopf (Apr 14, 2019)

_"I need a 50cc saw, what's currently the best out there?"_

how do you define *"best"?*


----------



## TonyK (Apr 14, 2019)

Husky 357XP for the win.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 14, 2019)

weisskopf said:


> _"I need a 50cc saw, what's currently the best out there?"_
> 
> how do you define *"best"?*


Power-weight-reliability

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 14, 2019)

I liked the OE 550xp and even the 545 over the NE346 and OE 261 heavier one. Havent ran the new MII 550.

You seem to be a stihl guy. Why not the type 2 261 50cc the updated one.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 14, 2019)

TonyK said:


> Husky 357XP for the win.


The 357 is a 60cc critter.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## holeycow (Apr 14, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I liked the OE 550xp and even the 545 over the NE346 and OE 261 heavier one. Havent ran the new MII 550.
> 
> You seem to be a stihl guy. Why not the type 2 261 50cc the updated one.
> 
> ...



This is what he will get, obviously. Nothing wrong with that.

Most badass 50cc saw is no longer made. They are red. I have two.

That newest ms261 would do ok as a 50cc saw.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Apr 14, 2019)

McCulloch pro 10-10 automatic ,does just about everything I want it to do except diet ,we have 2 550xp's at work and after putting a 16" powermatch b/c on it it's become every one's favorite saw, but auto tune has some issues at least both of ours and honestly I'll carry a ms361 up the mountain because of it.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 14, 2019)

My favorite 50cc saw of all time is still the 346 NE or OE, a close second goes to the 353, pretty much the same saw anyway. The 550 is even better handling, but it's not a reliable platform IMHO. Never cared much for the Dolmar 5100/5105, super smooth with good power, but clunky. 

The MS261 is likely the best 50cc saw made today. Don't know about the 550 mark II, on paper it looks heavy for 50cc, hopefully that translates into better reliability/durability. The old Poulan 50cc models ran and were well built too.


----------



## TBS (Apr 14, 2019)

The Redmax g5000 is a pretty angry 50cc saw, I love the one I have. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192618933488


----------



## champion221elite (Apr 14, 2019)

I have two 50cc saws. An Echo CS490 and a Stihl MS261. The Echo is a nice saw, but the Stihl feels like it has more power.


----------



## Kostas (Apr 14, 2019)

champion221elite said:


> I have two 50cc saws. An Echo CS490 and a Stihl MS261. The Echo is a nice saw, *but the Stihl feels like it has more power.*



And almost double money,at least in my country.You are going to need a loan if you decide to buy anything from Steal,i mean Stihl.500€ for the 501SX and 825€ for the 261 C-M.There is nothing that can can justify this price difference.More power to do what?To cut cookies 2 seconds faster?Nothing against you or the saw but i had to say this..Everything is about the price/perfomance for me,in Greece the best performance/price ratio for the 50cc goes to the Dolkita,500€ for the Makita EA5000P.I was this close to get one but then i found a NIB CS 490 on Ebay for 230$,how to say no to this?


----------



## champion221elite (Apr 14, 2019)

Kostas, please dont think I was taking a dump on Echo. I like my CS490 and it's a solid saw. No doubt Stihl is more expensive, but that was not the OP's question. Both a fine saws.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Apr 14, 2019)

+1 on the Echo CS-490. Look around here for info on the muffler mod, limiter cap removal & retune, and converting it to 3/8 low profile. You'll have one hell of a saw

If you REALLY want to spend Stihl money, buy 2x Echo 490.


----------



## michael j (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m a stihl guy ‘cause there’s never been a husky dealer close. My ms261cm is great.

I needed a new trimmer about 30 years ago and I went to the husky dealer about 15 miles from me. The place was empty, so I ended up with a stihl.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 14, 2019)

champion221elite said:


> I have two 50cc saws. An Echo CS490 and a Stihl MS261. The Echo is a nice saw, but the Stihl feels like it has more power.


Good to know. 
One of these looks good. 






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 14, 2019)

Kostas said:


> And almost double money,at least in my country.You are going to need a loan if you decide to buy anything from Steal,i mean Stihl.500€ for the 501SX and 825€ for the 261 C-M.There is nothing that can can justify this price difference.More power to do what?To cut cookies 2 seconds faster?Nothing against you or the saw but i had to say this..Everything is about the price/perfomance for me,in Greece the best performance/price ratio for the 50cc goes to the Dolkita,500€ for the Makita EA5000P.I was this close to get one but then i found a NIB CS 490 on Ebay for 230$,how to say no to this?


True words. The Stihl MS261cm is $1400 in Australia. The Shindaiwa SX501 is $1000.
The Echo CS490 is $950

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 14, 2019)

Keep in mind the 50cc Echo saw take a long time to break in, gutless t first. Stee


----------



## sawfun (Apr 14, 2019)

Partner 5000+, Jonsered 490/590, Poulan 325 and especially the Jonsered 2051 are the 50cc saws I'd rate as the strongest. And my MMWS 346 BE ain't exactly what is call a weakling. All of the saws mentioned are REALLY, REALLY wicked when ported.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 15, 2019)

Yes they run good ported. Steve


----------



## wyk (Apr 15, 2019)

The 261cm with it's stratos gutted, muffler baffle removed, and an ignition advance is a stunningly strong saw. I feel it's one of the very few saws ever made that can be made to run like it's ported without ever porting it.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 15, 2019)

reindeer said:


> The 261cm with it's stratos gutted, muffler baffle removed, and an ignition advance is a stunningly strong saw. I feel it's one of the very few saws ever made that can be made to run like it's ported without ever porting it.


What do you mean Strato Gutted?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Apr 15, 2019)

I agree with JJ that since you love the Stihl line-up, the 261 v2 makes a lot of sense of certainly fall into that bad... bucket, my buddy has one and it rips, in stock form. Not sure if some of these others do....yes they do have power and realiability, but also i think the sound and the look of the saw is a factor, is someone else going to walk up and be like, oh man that is bad... I personally like the orange and gray combination on the husky 550xp, haven't run the Mark II but i think they look sweet, they may not be as nimble as the original or the 346 but that is what your 241 is for. Curious what the price for the new 550xp is down under?


----------



## sunfish (Apr 15, 2019)

346xp oe or ne doesn't mater.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 15, 2019)

But I got a 550xp last fall that has run flawlessly.


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Apr 15, 2019)

No problems with my 2016 550xp. My buddy's 2017 261v2 had hot start issue, replace solenoid under warranty, now my 462 is having hot start issue, very frustrating I gotta bring my old 044 as backup all the time


----------



## newforest (Apr 15, 2019)

Wait - some Stihls have hot start issues, too?

I had a Stihl 'solenoid' (they seem like a new, magical component - must be a problem in your flux capacitor gear in there, son) very quietly and frustratingly replaced on a brand new saw once upon a time not all that long ago. Dealer said they just "pushed the reset button" but I don't really believe him. That should have taken - one hour, not one month. Not really a very good shop at all though, so who knows. They don't even stock 'pro' models on a daily basis. "Nobody buys those."

I do want to put a 261 in my hands but will have to drive quite a ways to do it.


----------



## wyk (Apr 15, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> What do you mean Strato Gutted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Remove the partition on the cylinder side of the carb, cut the panel that disects the intake into strato and fuel halves, and pow - stratos gutted. Basically, it will take in some mix during the strato cycle, and allow more air during the mix cycle. It's sort of like your carb is suddenly a large venturi...sort of.
But you need to make the saw draw more air(flow better) in in order for it to work well.

Here is an example of how the 261cm responds to just a simple baffle removal - not just a muffler mod, but the removal of the baffle inside the muffler. Keep in mind there is no timing advance or strato gutting in this vid at all. It is purely the result of removing the baffle and enlarging the exhaust outlet. It's around a 30% improvement by itself:


----------



## full chizel (Apr 15, 2019)

Sounds ear bleeding loud


----------



## cuinrearview (Apr 15, 2019)

I swear the RPM in the cut sounds higher and it looks like more dust than chips in the first half of that vid. It sounds slower but cuts faster after the "mod"


----------



## wyk (Apr 15, 2019)

full chizel said:


> Sounds ear bleeding loud



It is. That is the drawback  With the baffle removed, there is less than a two inch distance between the cylinder exhaust port and the muffler exhaust port. BUt listen to how much more eagerly it revs. It becomes rather angry. And this is less than an hours work.

It's a bit less bothersome on the 241. The one I have has the baffle removed and stratos semi gutted. I removed 80% of the divider and left some of it in to smooth the transfer from the intake to the cylinder without having to actually grind the cylinder to do so. I then added another hole to the muffler for a duel exhaust. Removed the gasket for a .018 squish. And updated it to the new carb version they released in 2016 or so for the 241. No timing advance as it is missing several fins after an accident, and I just didn't need to chance it over heating in the summer. The point was to see how far I could take it without grinding. It is a rather powerful saw for a 241. I'll have to make a vid of it in it's latest incarnation.

On that 261, I also have a vid with it ported. But it is a rather mild port job. I didn't want to chance any rings having trouble etc. So exhaust is only a bit wider and there's more intake timing. But since I was rather happy with it before, I spent most the time porting on smoothing things out and playing with the transfer direction. This got me about a 19-20% improvement over the exhaust mod alone. About a 45% ish improvement or so over all VS stock. Still, no timing advance yet in this vid, and the stratos remain intact.



After porting, the clutch cover starts to clog up with chips.


----------



## newforest (Apr 15, 2019)

I don't understand the field application of boosting the performance of a 50cc saw. I use a 50 because I have to cut small wood and walk around all day to do it. I don't really need to blow through a 4" cut like, instantly, cuz I just have to walk to the next one right after the cut anyway, and even falling small stuff you don't want to be making cuts like you are on a timber-jack reality TV race show. If you are going to use a saw in something like firewood production, why not just use a 60cc or bigger saw to really get through bigger diameters, quickly? On a part-time basis, a 50cc can handle the occasional larger diameter just fine though.

I called a friend down the road - I think he might have a 261 I can play with later on.


----------



## cuinrearview (Apr 15, 2019)

newforest said:


> I don't understand the field application of boosting the performance of a 50cc saw. I use a 50 because I have to cut small wood and walk around all day to do it. I don't really need to blow through a 4" cut like, instantly, cuz I just have to walk to the next one right after the cut anyway, and even falling small stuff you don't want to be making cuts like you are on a timber-jack reality TV race show. If you are going to use a saw in something like firewood production, why not just use a 60cc or bigger saw to really get through bigger diameters, quickly? On a part-time basis, a 50cc can handle the occasional larger diameter just fine though.
> 
> I called a friend down the road - I think he might have a 261 I can play with later on.


Sounds like a guy that hasn't ran a ported 50cc saw


----------



## Gugi47 (Apr 15, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> I have a MS243cm = Love it!
> I have a MS362cm = Love it!
> .
> I need a 50cc saw, what's currently the best out there?
> ...



What wrong with the MS271?
*MS 271 FARM BOSS® Description*





Bringing reduced-emission technology to mid-range chainsaws, the STIHL MS 271 FARM BOSS® is ideal for felling, firewood cutting and storm cleanup tasks. An improved low-emission, fuel-efficient engine cuts emissions by 50% when compared to previous models and delivers 20% longer run times than traditional 2-stroke engines. Designed with user comfort in mind, its compact, ergonomic design and advanced anti-vibration system help to reduce operator fatigue while providing optimum control.
*MS 271 FARM BOSS® Specifications *
DISPLACEMENT 50.2 cc (3.06 cu. in.)
ENGINE POWER 2.6 kW (3.49 bhp)
POWERHEAD WEIGHT 5.6 kg (12.3 lbs.)
FUEL CAPACITY 500 cc (16.9 oz.)
CHAIN OIL CAPACITY 240 cc (8.12 oz.)
OILOMATIC® CHAIN 26 RM3
GUIDE BAR LENGTHS (Recommended ranges) 40 to 50 cm (16" to 20")
STIHL ROLLOMATIC®
POWER SOURCE Gas

In the end you have a nice Stihl set up....


----------



## wyk (Apr 15, 2019)

newforest said:


> I don't understand the field application of boosting the performance of a 50cc saw. I use a 50 because I have to cut small wood and walk around all day to do it. I don't really need to blow through a 4" cut like, instantly, cuz I just have to walk to the next one right after the cut anyway, and even falling small stuff you don't want to be making cuts like you are on a timber-jack reality TV race show. If you are going to use a saw in something like firewood production, why not just use a 60cc or bigger saw to really get through bigger diameters, quickly? On a part-time basis, a 50cc can handle the occasional larger diameter just fine though.
> 
> I called a friend down the road - I think he might have a 261 I can play with later on.


Some folks like to 'walk around all day' with a 50cc saw that has the power of a 60cc saw. Just sayin'.


----------



## newforest (Apr 15, 2019)

No, haven't tried a ported one. Probably would enjoy it. But since I don't fall trees year-round on a production-of-cords type basis, I am fine with making a felling cut a few seconds slower, when on a job that is more walking than cutting. My TSI work is usually just falling, no bucking, nothing else. I just came off clearing 5 acres completely, down to 1" diameter, and there I was reaching for a 60 routinely; but I thought the extra power/speed/time was sometimes lost by having to be more careful about not reducing a hinge a little too far. But I don't expect a lot of that work in the future.

Kicking these ideas around with my friend who loves his 261, he asked if I considered the Husqy 543 XP ... my take from other threads here was that not everyone considers it really a 'pro' grade saw in materials used in its construction? But he knows some folks that do like the 543 quite a bit.

Also, a 261 question - would one purchased in Oct, 2018 already be the V2? He thought the "C" designation would mean that, but I thought a "C" on a Stihl means it is an M-Tronic model. ? Are there still M-Tronic vs regular models? I am looking forward to running it.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 15, 2019)

Derrick Sawyer said:


> No problems with my 2016 550xp. My buddy's 2017 261v2 had hot start issue, replace solenoid under warranty, now my 462 is having hot start issue, very frustrating I gotta bring my old 044 as backup all the time


How many tanks thru it so far Derrick? I thought i had an issue but some dummy flipped it to choke position when it was hot. so far so good otherwise. sorry op for the derail.


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Apr 15, 2019)

Here is the US they have both regular carb and M-tronic Stihl 261, the version 2 has the slick looking clutch cover. My 462 is on tank 8-10, i think i found a decent deal on ethanol free gas and i may make the switch since my issues may be a bad batch from the local WaWa gas station, even though i get the higher octane from them, maybe they just refilled the underground tanks and churned up some junk. With the older saws i can usually start even a flooded saw by putting on the chainbrake, pulling the rope with left hand while hold down the throttle with the other.


----------



## TimberWolf530 (Apr 15, 2019)

Not only does the 346XP chew through wood like a screaming pissed off banshee beaver, but I have never held a saw of any make or size that feels better in my hand than that saw does. Opinions vary, but that's mine.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 15, 2019)

Derrick Sawyer said:


> I agree with JJ that since you love the Stihl line-up, the 261 v2 makes a lot of sense of certainly fall into that bad... bucket, my buddy has one and it rips, in stock form. Not sure if some of these others do....yes they do have power and realiability, but also i think the sound and the look of the saw is a factor, is someone else going to walk up and be like, oh man that is bad... I personally like the orange and gray combination on the husky 550xp, haven't run the Mark II but i think they look sweet, they may not be as nimble as the original or the 346 but that is what your 241 is for. Curious what the price for the new 550xp is down under?


I'm not a total Stihl guy.
I have a few Shindaiwas a couple of whos and a Makita 7900.
I will find out how much a new Husky 550 is

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 15, 2019)

reindeer said:


> Remove the partition on the cylinder side of the carb, cut the panel that disects the intake into strato and fuel halves, and pow - stratos gutted. Basically, it will take in some mix during the strato cycle, and allow more air during the mix cycle. It's sort of like your carb is suddenly a large venturi...sort of.
> But you need to make the saw draw more air(flow better) in in order for it to work well.
> 
> Here is an example of how the 261cm responds to just a simple baffle removal - not just a muffler mod, but the removal of the baffle inside the muffler. Keep in mind there is no timing advance or strato gutting in this vid at all. It is purely the result of removing the baffle and enlarging the exhaust outlet. It's around a 30% improvement by itself:


Has anyone got picks or a video on how to do this?
Does the computer carb compensate for this?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronk25 (Apr 15, 2019)

How about a 261 modded by mastermind work saws pulling a 28” bar!

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0mq9_lcw02ptwMB-K6qdH0JXg#Marion,_MN


----------



## DND 9000 (Apr 16, 2019)

newforest said:


> Also, a 261 question - would one purchased in Oct, 2018 already be the V2? He thought the "C" designation would mean that, but I thought a "C" on a Stihl means it is an M-Tronic model. ? Are there still M-Tronic vs regular models?



A 2018 model is the updated V2. The updated version (V2) MS 261 C-M was introduced in 2015 from serial number
5 07 337 395 in the US. Generally the C designation means comfort feature. That can be different things. All m-tronic models have the C designation on the model nameplate. Regular non-m-tronic models should be around too, they were also updated.


----------



## wyk (Apr 16, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> Has anyone got picks or a video on how to do this?
> Does the computer carb compensate for this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



This thread says a lot:

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/modding-the-ms261.192523/


----------



## wyk (Apr 16, 2019)

newforest said:


> I don't understand the field application of boosting the performance of a 50cc saw. I use a 50 because I have to cut small wood and walk around all day to do it. I don't really need to blow through a 4" cut like, instantly, cuz I just have to walk to the next one right after the cut anyway, and even falling small stuff you don't want to be making cuts like you are on a timber-jack reality TV race show. If you are going to use a saw in something like firewood production, why not just use a 60cc or bigger saw to really get through bigger diameters, quickly? On a part-time basis, a 50cc can handle the occasional larger diameter just fine though.
> 
> I called a friend down the road - I think he might have a 261 I can play with later on.



BTW, in the videos I post, I am at work, so it _is_ in the field. Making firewood. None of my saws are for show.


----------



## TBS (Apr 16, 2019)

newforest said:


> No, haven't tried a ported one. Probably would enjoy it. But since I don't fall trees year-round on a production-of-cords type basis, I am fine with making a felling cut a few seconds slower, when on a job that is more walking than cutting. My TSI work is usually just falling, no bucking, nothing else. I just came off clearing 5 acres completely, down to 1" diameter, and there I was reaching for a 60 routinely; but I thought the extra power/speed/time was sometimes lost by having to be more careful about not reducing a hinge a little too far. But I don't expect a lot of that work in the future.
> 
> Kicking these ideas around with my friend who loves his 261, he asked if I considered the Husqy 543 XP ... my take from other threads here was that not everyone considers it really a 'pro' grade saw in materials used in its construction? But he knows some folks that do like the 543 quite a bit.
> 
> Also, a 261 question - would one purchased in Oct, 2018 already be the V2? He thought the "C" designation would mean that, but I thought a "C" on a Stihl means it is an M-Tronic model. ? Are there still M-Tronic vs regular models? I am looking forward to running it.



The 543xp is a well made saw but imo it should not be in Husqvarnas line because it is a redmax/zenoah build orange gz4350. Some consider this saw not "pro" grade because of the plastic clutch cover and easier start recoil saying they might break. If a person frequently breaks recoil and clutch covers they should learn how to operate a chainsaw before claiming they know something about them.


----------



## Overkill338 (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm quite fond of my MS261C. Picked it up for $80, and rebuilt it. Well worth the investment.


----------



## Overkill338 (Apr 16, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> The 543xp is a well made saw but imo it should not be in Husqvarnas line because it is a redmax/zenoah build orange gz4350. Some consider this saw not "pro" grade because of the plastic clutch cover and easier start recoil saying they might break. If a person frequently breaks recoil and clutch covers they should learn how to operate a chainsaw before claiming they know something about them.



The 241 has a plastic recoil cover and sprocket cover, but it is very much a Pro saw.


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 16, 2019)

I’m a true blue husky guy. But the partner toaster 50cc sure does sound good. I have a husky 353 but only cuts small stuff.


----------



## full chizel (Apr 16, 2019)

I was a Husky fan too until i got my new 261 and 241.


----------



## Overkill338 (Apr 16, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I was a Husky fan too until i got my new 261 and 241.



Both phenom saws!


----------



## Cliff R (Apr 16, 2019)

The CS-520 video doesn't surprise me at all. My CS-510 flat ROCKS! It's stock except for a minor muffler mod but sounds like the CS-520 in the video, raspy, and cuts very fast but still has plenty of grunt when needed.

My closed port Husqvarna 55's are also pretty strong, but they don't have the broad power curve of the CS-510.

The CS-490 isn't even close in power to a CS-510/520. Still a decent saw for the price point, and has some nice professional features as well.......Cliff


----------



## wyk (Apr 17, 2019)

Overkill338 said:


> The 241 has a plastic recoil cover and sprocket cover, but it is very much a Pro saw.



My Echo CS390ESX has a plastic clutch cover and it's one of my favourite saws I've ever owned.


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Apr 17, 2019)

Dang reindeer doesn't care what brand it is, he carrys them all, i do like the non-HD filter 044 metal tag, don't they rip and sound great too, and probably sub 13lbs when dry. That Husky looks great too, tough to get to the decomp valve on some of those without opening up the plastic eh? 

My first chainsaw was the handed down from father in law, a Sears Best 3.3 cu. in. Very cool black darth vader looking chainsaw and cuts well too, pretty much the Poulon Pro from the 1980s, until my buddy showed up with a new husky 365 special and hence the beginning of my CAD. 

For most bad.. chainsaw, ye old Homelite XL-12 is the one, wasn't that the model in the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre or is that a Super XL? Either one will do.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 17, 2019)

I really enjoy a good running 254XP but they are not easy to find in good shape. Many good 50cc saws on the market.


----------



## wyk (Apr 17, 2019)

Derrick Sawyer said:


> Dang reindeer doesn't care what brand it is, he carrys them all, i do like the non-HD filter 044 metal tag, don't they rip and sound great too, and probably sub 13lbs when dry. That Husky looks great too, tough to get to the decomp valve on some of those without opening up the plastic eh?



13lbs 5 ounces. And it is a 10mm saw, too. Roughly 2.5lbs less than the current Husky 572xp.

The 281, now a 288, had a grommet installed:






And here's the 044 in work in red oak:


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 17, 2019)

I think the husky “88” in that small package is tough to beat power wise.


----------



## sawfun (Apr 17, 2019)

Poulan 475 & 505's had plastic clutch covers, does this make them non-pro saws? 10mm 044's sound and feel like a factory ported saw.


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 17, 2019)

Note,,,, in some smashing situations I seen what I call space age plastics developed by NASA lol, hold up while the magnesium cracked. True story. I had a large tree turn on the stump and drive my new 2100 into the ground. The metal broke while the plastic flexed and held up. I was new at felling. Everything happens in slow motion, I had a split second to reach in and grab the saw, do I do it or not? Do I make that ride in the red flashing light vehicle? I chose not to make the days outcome even worse. Material things can be replaced. 
My point is, it was the last tree dropped at the end of the day. We were tired, in a rush to finish the load and make it Miller time. Plus it was windy.


----------



## wyk (Apr 17, 2019)

I got a 241 pretty cheap after someone dropped a tree on it. The cylinder lost 3 fins. The plastics had a small crinkle. I drilled a few holes in the cover to allow air to flow since the cylinder was missing fins. Another thing I noticed was the top cover on the Stihl was much easier to drill than the top cover on my Echo. Just sumfin I noticed.


----------



## Totembear (Apr 17, 2019)

When I get my 2055 done I'll let you know. They are supposed to be hotrods. For now its my ported 346. Should be about 50 something cc's, no?


----------



## shadco (Apr 17, 2019)

I think there is one thing that you can be sure of.

Regardless of how bad ass a 50cc saw you get someone somewhere is gonna have one that is even moar badasser, might not even be a 50cc saw.

.


----------



## chipper1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> My favorite 50cc saw of all time is still the 346 NE or OE, a close second goes to the 353, pretty much the same saw anyway. The 550 is even better handling, but it's not a reliable platform IMHO. Never cared much for the Dolmar 5100/5105, super smooth with good power, but clunky.
> 
> The MS261 is likely the best 50cc saw made today. Don't know about the 550 mark II, on paper it looks heavy for 50cc, hopefully that translates into better reliability/durability. The old Poulan 50cc models ran and were well built too.


Those 353's won't cut no wood, they aren't even an xp saw . For firewood duties and even working on a tree service crew a sharp chain and a saw that gets great fuel economy are what I want, any extra time spent in the cut can be made up in other areas quite easily. I'm not a fan of the 51/5105 or the 6100's myself, but I like the 4300 and the 79.. saws . 
I like the 550 better than the 261, just a personal preference thing, but I've heard more stihl guys that prefer the handling of the 550. 
If the mark II handles like a modern 254 it will be a great all around saw. I don't think it will be anywhere near the improvement in handling the 572 is to the 372/576 though, we'll see.


----------



## chipper1 (Apr 18, 2019)

newforest said:


> Wait - some Stihls have hot start issues, too?


Preposterous .


newforest said:


> I do want to put a 261 in my hands but will have to drive quite a ways to do it.


Not sure where your at up here, but your welcome to come try mine out, I'll let you run it beside the 550, a stock 346 and a ported one, and even a 353 if you want. 
They are all fun saws, but they all have their place.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 18, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Preposterous .
> 
> Not sure where your at up here, but your welcome to come try mine out, I'll let you run it beside the 550, a stock 346 and a ported one, and even a 353 if you want.
> They are all fun saws, but they all have their place.


The OE 353 and 346 were just perfect in my book, last of the real Husqvarna saws if you ask me. I'm still very uneasy about where things are headed with the brand.


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 18, 2019)

Don’t have to be an XP’s saw to be a great saw look at the 266se / 268 I think there still great saws even today. My 353 hasn’t been a bad saw too it cuts good.

With any saw it’s how it’s been cared for, maintenance wise and how you sharpen the chain. If the motor can handle it i go to a rim and drum, I go up one size on the rim use a sprocket nose bar less friction. With a razor sharp chain the rakers set at .030” she should fly through wood like a hot knife through butter. With the bigger power heads I might go deeper with the rakers if I’m running a shorter bar. But the gullet for more chip clearance must be done right. Take your time and do the gullet correctly. It will pay off when you only need to make one pass on each tooth when we refuel with the file n guide.

If you have a nylon air filter I was mine with ether to keep it free of the oils so chips don’t clog it up too soon. Wave the airfilter halves in the air so the ether dries faster.


----------



## chipper1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> Don’t have to be an XP’s saw to be a great saw look at the 266se / 268 I think there still great saws even today. My 353 hasn’t been a bad saw too it cuts good.
> 
> With any saw it’s how it’s been cared for, maintenance wise and how you sharpen the chain. If the motor can handle it i go to a rim and drum, I go up one size on the rim use a sprocket nose bar less friction. With a razor sharp chain the rakers set at .030” she should fly through wood like a hot knife through butter. With the bigger power heads I might go deeper with the rakers if I’m running a shorter bar. But the gullet for more chip clearance must be done right. Take your time and do the gullet correctly. It will pay off when you only need to make one pass on each tooth when we refuel with the file n guide.
> 
> If you have a nylon air filter I was mine with ether to keep it free of the oils so chips don’t clog it up too soon. Wave the airfilter halves in the air so the ether dries faster.


It was a joke Bill .
I've been quite the proponent for the husky semi-pro or "pro lite" saws as I like to call them for a long time. Most guys don't need a pro saw, but appreciate the quality of the pro saws, so it seams that the semi-pro saws are a great value and great quality all at the same time. I typically have a 2152/353, a 2159/359, or a 2166/365 around, the value is hard to beat compared to the pro versions of theses saws. I think echo has done a great job in the area of building a mag case saw at a reasonable price, when they get the weight out they will be even better.
The 266se and the early 268 were pro saws, but there was no XP designation back then, but that changed for the 268 and they added the "Xtra Power" for the later saws. I like those saws, but I like the 3 series saws much better for the anti vibe and the side tensioners(on the models that have them), they also get much better fuel economy for the available power.

Maintenance is only going to be of concern if the saw is actually a good saw in the first place, sad as it is some saws had plenty of issues right out of the factory.


----------



## sawfun (Apr 18, 2019)

Does a Homelite XP count as an XP?


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 18, 2019)

Extra Power sounds like a man thing? It’s catchy right? I think the 266 was offered as a XP too. I don’t care SE or XP as long as they run, cut and outlast the energizer bunny.


----------



## sawfun (Apr 18, 2019)

Letters matter, I rate the XP stickers as giving a saw 2/10's power more than a "Magnum" sticker would do, all other things being equal.


----------



## newforest (Apr 18, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Not sure where your at up here, but your welcome to come try mine out, I'll let you run it beside the 550, a stock 346 and a ported one, and even a 353 if you want.
> They are all fun saws, but they all have their place.



Thank you for the kind offer. If the Government hadn't arbitrarily lopped one month off a contract term back in January, but continued to expect the contract completed anyway, I would have taken you up on the offer. Currently, they are trying to tell me that since I didn't finish a saw job this winter, they won't pay for the partially completed work. In other words - the Government does not have to keep it's commitment to a contract term, but I was expected to keep mine. 

That's mostly water under the bridge now, but the schedule in front of me looks like 25/8 for months to come. I think I will win the payment dispute in the long run. And today was my next-to-last rain day = indoor project day processing pine cones.



Anyhow - I thought I used to own a "257" from Husqvarna, but I see notes of a "254" in this thread. My memory is that I liked that saw, but it was stolen some 15-20-ish years ago now one night when my truck's fuel pump died at dark (after just 3 months - thanks counterfeit auto-part suppliers!), I hiked out of the woods, hitch-hiked home, and returned early the next a.m. to find my windows smashed in and my saw and all my no $ value home-made tapes (! - assholes) stolen and the inside of my truck doused in the balance of my mixed gas, but not lit up. For the longest time I thought mix gas must be hard to ignite or something. I should have lit the match and brought out the sheriff myself, but the tow truck driver would have been a witness. Would have been cheaper to file an insurance claim for a burnt-up truck than replacing that saw; I think I got sucked in to the various iterations of the 55 line for a few years as a result. Those were OK, but not bad-ass. Finally a 346 XP brought me back to owning a truly bad-ass saw. I kind of miss it sometimes, but will soon deliver it to a loving home with a good half-dozen of it's brothers from the same assembly line. I already noted it in this thread, but when I figured out how fast it drains a tank compared to my now beloved 550 XP, I knew I would just hardly ever run it again, bad-ass or not.

It is an odd concept perhaps, but I mostly don't need bad-ass performance to mostly walk around and cut down 5" soft Maple all day; ditto the half-rotten small Red Spruce on a rain-front mountain I will be cutting all summer (it could largely be done with my beast-like 57cc brush saw (truly bad-ass, but heavy), but the rocks all around would eat blades off any minor kick-back mishap pretty routinely). I need bad-ass reliability and longevity, and I can take care of keeping the chain sharp. When my 2016 550 XP makes it to 1000 hours, I will take a screen shot of the laptop display this Fall. I mean, you get a free new saw for that, don't you?


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 18, 2019)

So what’s the baddest azz 50cc stock chainsaw?

Older?
Newer?

Lighter? 325” chain
Heavier? 3/8” chain?

I gots to know? Lol , the best of the best?

What’s up with all the newer saws going through pistons and cylinders so soon? Lack of maintenance? Wrong 2t oil? Wrong mix ratio?

Even my son has a wild thing that’s 25+ yo. Still running. He runs it on his left over 32:1 super m maxima dirtbike gas.


----------



## NSEric (Apr 19, 2019)

Saws set up to pass emission test are a little lean with plugged up cat mufflers and run hot, that's why the older non emission saws last longer than the new ones.


----------



## chipper1 (Apr 19, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> So what’s the baddest azz 50cc stock chainsaw?
> 
> Older?
> Newer?
> ...


That's the question lol.
To me a quality saw with a sharp chain with full tanks, let's do some cutting. If we're cutting for more than a tank I'd prefer it be something with good AV(3 series and newer), if we're on a job it's got to get good fuel economy(autotune or mtronic), that's for stock saws.

I run 325x18" on my 50cc saws most times the 325 because I got a bunch of it and the 18” for reach limbing mainly.
I have some picco/lp setups I'll run on a stock saw that is faster, but it won't hold an edge as long as a quality 325 or 3/8 chain. If I'm brushing stuff out that I'm gonna be hauling away I prefer picco or 325, if the smallest cuts I'm making are mainly 2" or larger then 325 or 3/8 is fine. For speed on a stock 50 saw picco is the fastest in the cut, ported 3/8.

I think there is a movement towards leaner mixing of fuel and as stated many of the saws are tuned lean out of the box. In the past I believe that most dealers would tune them properly and folks also knew more about them since things were taught from one generation to the next, many of us here have been taught only by personal experience and what we have learned here on the forum. Many including myself came to the internet/forums when we had problems and had no one to help us, I had plenty of four stroke experience, but very little running a two stroke let alone working on them, I'm sure this lack of knowledge has contributed to the early failure rate on newer saws.

A wild thing is a force to be reckoned with lol. But most could get by just fine with one, I know for my firewood chores I could. I'd prefer it be a Tim Allen saw(3750) if possible though .


----------



## Flint Mitch (Apr 19, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> So what’s the baddest azz 50cc stock chainsaw?
> 
> Older?
> Newer?
> ...


Hard to beat a Stihl 028 super. Just ran mine yesterday on .325 chain!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Colt Marlington (Apr 19, 2019)

This song was written about 50cc chainsaws way back around 1970.


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 19, 2019)

I’m a fan of the older Husky 350s I think they can be fun!!!


----------



## MillerModSaws (Apr 19, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> True words. The Stihl MS261cm is $1400 in Australia. The Shindaiwa SX501 is $1000.
> The Echo CS490 is $950
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You could have one built and sent across the big pond for those prices. Lol.


----------



## chipper1 (Apr 19, 2019)

BGE541 said:


> I’m a fan of the older Husky 350s I think they can be fun!!!



Do it again, don't again .
Pretty sure that one ain't stock.
The OP said he wants his bar back too lol.


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 19, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Do it again, don't again .
> Pretty sure that one ain't stock.
> The OP said he wants his bar back too lol.



Good catch on the bar I got them on sale at LCS really happy with them.

Yeah it’s a little ripper I enjoy them this one is actually a 44mm AM top end but it’s held up real well and a fun fun saw! Come on down and run it! Or I could send it to ya


----------



## chipper1 (Apr 19, 2019)

BGE541 said:


> Good catch on the bar I got them on sale at LCS really happy with them.
> 
> Yeah it’s a little ripper I enjoy them this one is actually a 44mm AM top end but it’s held up real well and a fun fun saw! Come on down and run it! Or I could send it to ya


I've got a frostbite 20" and a 36" 3003, great bars.
I've got a 2145 with a ported AM 346, fun little saws. I haven't been down that way in a few years, my sister is down there as are some good friends of ours. I'll be thru there next summer maybe I'll swing by and run it then if you still have it.


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 19, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> I've got a frostbite 20" and a 36" 3003, great bars.
> I've got a 2145 with a ported AM 346, fun little saws. I haven't been down that way in a few years, my sister is down there as are some good friends of ours. I'll be thru there next summer maybe I'll swing by and run it then if you still have it.


Sounds good! I alway like building the little huskys... you still have the 545 for sale? I’m looking for one if you do.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 20, 2019)

MillerModSaws said:


> You could have one built and sent across the big pond for those prices. Lol.


I would love a pro ported 50cc saw. I should look into it! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerModSaws (Apr 20, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> I would love a pro ported 50cc saw. I should look into it! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


My 2 choices. Lol


----------



## cuinrearview (Apr 20, 2019)

MillerModSaws said:


> My 2 choices. Lol



Dolmar vid is :15 shorter, seems about right


----------



## chipper1 (Apr 20, 2019)

BGE541 said:


> Sounds good! I alway like building the little huskys... you still have the 545 for sale? I’m looking for one if you do.


It's gone, went down your way.
@brad ruch , selling .
I like them as well as the 550, ready to try a mark II.


----------



## N8TE (Apr 20, 2019)

MillerModSaws said:


> My 2 choices. Lol



Haha...angry little 50's


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 20, 2019)

MillerModSaws said:


> My 2 choices. Lol


Wow, that is awesome. What do you need other than that! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerModSaws (Apr 20, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> Wow, that is awesome. What do you need other than that! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


How bout a good 70cc as well.


----------



## chipper1 (Apr 20, 2019)

MillerModSaws said:


> How bout a good 70cc as well.



Now were talking .


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 20, 2019)

I think every wood cutter should have a minimum of three saws. Your home owner casual wood for the fireplace/ heat the home cutter. A 30/40cc, a 50/60cc, a 70/80cc. 

Why a 50cc saw? Wouldn’t a 60cc saw be better?


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 20, 2019)

MillerModSaws said:


> How bout a good 70cc as well.


I have a Makita 7901 still on its original bar. I would love to get it ported. Right now, it's on par with my Shindaiwa 757. Probably a bit revier than the Shindy, but about the same power.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 21, 2019)

Why a 50cc saw? Wouldn’t a 60cc saw be better

If you don't mind carrying around almost 3 extra pound. Steve


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 21, 2019)

mountainlake said:


> Why a 50cc saw? Wouldn’t a 60cc saw be better
> 
> If you don't mind carrying around almost 3 extra pound. Steve


I have a 361 and a 362. They are great saws. I also have a 026 which I am going to have a crack at porting. But a **** hot 50cc saw is something I just want, not need. Lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colt Marlington (Apr 21, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> I think every wood cutter should have a minimum of three saws. Your home owner casual wood for the fireplace/ heat the home cutter. A 30/40cc, a 50/60cc, a 70/80cc.
> 
> Why a 50cc saw? Wouldn’t a 60cc saw be better?


Why a 30? Wouldn't a 25 be better?


----------



## MillerModSaws (Apr 21, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> I have a 361 and a 362. They are great saws. I also have a 026 which I am going to have a crack at porting. But a **** hot 50cc saw is something I just want, not need. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


IMO. The base and squish cut will be the most important power gainer of that saw  make sure that’s port of your trials.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Apr 22, 2019)

MillerModSaws said:


> IMO. The base and squish cut will be the most important power gainer of that saw  make sure that’s port of your trials.


Thanks mate. Will do.
I might make a thread out of it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Okie294life (Jul 30, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> I have a MS243cm = Love it!
> I have a MS362cm = Love it!
> .
> I need a 50cc saw, what's currently the best out there?
> ...


261 c with the heated grips (it has a metal handle) I just bought one it’s a demon.


----------



## noodlewalker (Jul 30, 2019)

Poulan pro 5020 with a 16" bar, aftermarket husky 372xp clone with a 20" bar, and an aftermarket 660 clone with a 24" bar--- all built by me of course!! With that line up I can rip down a forest for about 600 bucks!!


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 30, 2019)

Heated grips when it’s 10 degrees outside with some hot coffee is a plus it gets my vote. By the time I finished the load of red oak I was sweating. That bucked wood doesn’t jump in the truck like my trained lab.

If your looking for a bad ass saw I’d suggest a husky 162 or 266 or 268. I don’t think there’s a saw to match a husky 266 yet


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 30, 2019)

Thought he wanted a 50cc saw?


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 31, 2019)

Duce said:


> Thought he wanted a 50cc saw?



I suggested a 266 because I have a newer 353 with hardly any hours on it.


----------



## Cliff R (Jul 31, 2019)

I've owned all three of those saws and the 268XP is the fastest of the bunch, but the 266 is more user friendly. My brother has one and it goes on every outing with us. He has at least a dozen saws from a 200T all the way to the 2100, and even has a 395 and a Stihl 660, and what does he cut with most of time, a 266. 

Kind of funny but he adopted the first CS-620PW I bought, and his son borrowed it.......it still hasn't returned!

I don't even go to 60cc saws if we are cutting tops, 90 percent of the time I use one of my closed port 55's or Echo CS-510. The CS-510 will surprise you, it has the broadest power curve of any 50cc saw I've ever ran, and strong top end power. The 55's are excellent, but they fall out of the power range easier and don't "grunt" as well as the CS-510.........Cliff


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 31, 2019)

Duce said:


> Thought he wanted a 50cc saw?


----------



## chipper1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> I suggested a 266 because I have a newer 353 with hardly any hours on it.


What does that mean Bill .
Are you trying to sell off a 266 so you can run your 353?


Huskybill said:


> I don’t think there’s a saw to match a husky 266 yet


Depends on what you're doing with them, smaller wood I'd take a 254 over a 266 any day of the week, but now we're talking about old, gas sucking, front tensioner saws, with poor AV, bad saws sure, just not my cup of tea for daily use. I'll take a 346 or a 550 please.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 31, 2019)

How’s the 346xp vs the 359 factor in the 50cc class I never ran them yet?

Plug the govenor, add a 8 pin rim, do the gullet, set the rakers at .030 on that 266.
Let her rip.

Small stuff that’s what my 353 is for cutting limbs and tops if there small. My 266 is up next for the next size larger stuff, I cut some trees that had 24” limbs that’s what the 575 & 385 is for. The 2100 is for the larger diameter trunks. I give every saw a turn lol.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 31, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> How’s the 359 factor in the 50cc class I never ran them yet?


It doesn't.


Huskybill said:


> How’s the 346xp factor in the 50cc class I never ran them yet?


Still up there in the class, some prefer them over even the newest offerings. Even the 45cc version is a good "50cc" saw. Hot-rodded version of your 353.


----------



## chipper1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> Plug the govenor, add a 8 pin rim, do the gullet, set the rakers at .030 on that 266.
> Let her rip.


Okay, why do any of that to the old bugger. Top it with a 272 jug and a different carb, I have more modern saws that will show it up even if you put a nice woods ported 272 cylinder on it and get way better fuel economy doing it have side tensioners and good AV as well as filtration( I'm pretty sure all that is for another thread). How do you know those rakers aren't at .030, it was a brand new stihl RS chain(no big gains doing the gullets on that), both logs were previously dead standing and are pretty hard wood. I don't set rakers by the .000, but by the angle, using a a progressive gauge, although I will measure them just to see where they are at sometimes so I have a reference point. 


Huskybill said:


> Small stuff that’s what my 353 is for cutting limbs and tops if there small. My 266 is up next for the next size larger stuff, I cut some trees that had 24” limbs that’s what the 575 & 385 is for. The 2100 is for the larger diameter trunks. I give every saw a turn lol.


Since you added this .
Right, that's what the title of the thread is about, a 50cc saw.
I like a good 353/2152, and I have a few, everyone should, then I jump right to a 70-79cc saw with a 20 or a 24. I have no real need for a larger saw as my 70-79cc saws will run a 32 no problem, and if I do have bigger stuff I have friends.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 31, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> and if I do have bigger stuff I have friends.


Who?


----------



## chipper1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Duce said:


> Who?


I have friends you nothing about .
Heres a buddy of mine who helps me out now and then. Not that I've ever needed anything like this for the work I've done, but its nice to know it/he's there if I call .
Besides if he/others weren't I'd add half the price of it to the cost of the job and go buy one if I had to.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 31, 2019)

Now that's a saw. Nice! But, 50cc? That's what this thread is about.


----------



## chipper1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Duce said:


> Now that's a saw. Nice! But, 50cc? That's what this thread is about.


It's close, only a little over and ported . Besides think of how many 4" logs you could cut at one time, thats gotta count for something .


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 31, 2019)

A 8’ bar? saw? 3120? 395? For trimming thick bushes? What a front door opener. I’d love to see their faces when this bar comes through the front door. It’s a quick entry and quick exit at the same time. Great skit for SNL.? Lmao


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 31, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> A 8’ bar? saw? 3120? 395? For trimming thick bushes? What a front door opener. I’d love to see their faces when this bar comes through the front door. It’s a quick entry and quick exit at the same time. Great skit for SNL.? Lmao


They are short. My guess is 6 ft bar and if it's not on a 3120, they have the wrong saw. Too much saw for around here, or for me.


----------



## sawfun (Jul 31, 2019)

Duce said:


> They are short. My guess is 6 ft bar and if it's not on a 3120, they have the wrong saw. Too much saw for around here, or for me.


I agree, It looks like a 395 with 72" bar. A ported one should pull it, but I dunno about oiling it.


----------



## sawfun (Jul 31, 2019)

As far as 50cc saws go, My experiences have been that a ported Jonny 2051 and Partner 5000+/Jonny 490/Poulan 325 are the hottest 50cc saws. Following that I'd say a ported 346. As far as stock firewood use saws, I tend to like the torque of the Stihl 026 and 028 super, also the chunky 5100. Admittedly I have no 261 or 550 experience though.


----------



## Hoggwood (Jul 31, 2019)

Introduced in '87, the 49cc, pro Canadian 3000's do it for me. The beginning of another great run of saws by Poulan. The 3000's are the brunt of much, light-hearted jeering from the 026/260 lovers at the fall charity cuts. Then we start cutting...


----------



## tdiguy (Aug 1, 2019)

Unless you just want one, I'm not sure I would buy a saw between 40cc and 60cc. Your 362 will out power even the best 50cc saw, and all 50cc saws will be heavier than your 243. That said, I have 3 50cc Makita's.


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Duce said:


> They are short. My guess is 6 ft bar and if it's not on a 3120, they have the wrong saw. Too much saw for around here, or for me.


Not really, he's taller than me, he's around 6'. I think it is a 6' bar, not sure if it's one of his 395's or a 3120.


sawfun said:


> I agree, It looks like a 395 with 72" bar. A ported one should pull it, but I dunno about oiling it.


He has ported 3120's and 395's, also has auxiliary oilers.


Huskybill said:


> A 8’ bar? saw? 3120? 395? For trimming thick bushes? What a front door opener. I’d love to see their faces when this bar comes through the front door. It’s a quick entry and quick exit at the same time. Great skit for SNL.? Lmao


It's pretty much like me walking through the door with a pole saw lol.


----------



## sawfun (Aug 1, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> A 8’ bar? saw? 3120? 395? For trimming thick bushes? What a front door opener. I’d love to see their faces when this bar comes through the front door. It’s a quick entry and quick exit at the same time. Great skit for SNL.? Lmao


I have an 8 foot bar on an 090g and the look on folks faces when they see it is a mix of disbelief and uncomfortableness. Folks generally want to leave when they see it, but a few get really interested and allow the intimidation factor to melt away. As I get older I can tell you it ain't no fun, no more, to carry, or even pick up.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 1, 2019)

sawfun said:


> I have an 8 foot bar on an 090g and the look on folks faces when they see it is a mix of disbelief and uncomfortableness. Folks generally want to leave when they see it, but a few get really interested and allow the intimidation factor to melt away. As I get older I can tell you it ain't no fun, no more, to carry, or even pick up.


Must me a real treat to sharpen that chain!


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 1, 2019)

Just rebuilt a 550xp, NGK plug, bearings, seal,gaskets,p/c all oem and updated firmware, put 2 tankfuls through it, must say it's a nice cutting light saw. Never really cared for 346's and have owned several, never ported, that being said I do like that 550, fast to rev, light, pulls strong in the cut for a small saw. Grabbed my 562 ported saw for comparison, I do like that saw and could feel noticeable weight difference, but 562 has a Cannon bar on it. 550 is not mark II and maybe someone will both and comment @chipper1. He may have changed my mind, I could live with a 550 and 572 for a two saw plan.


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Duce said:


> Just rebuilt a 550xp, NGK plug, bearings, seal,gaskets,p/c all oem and updated firmware, put 2 tankfuls through it, must say it's a nice cutting light saw. Never really cared for 346's and have owned several, never ported, that being said I do like that 550, fast to rev, light, pulls strong in the cut for a small saw. Grabbed my 562 ported saw for comparison, I do like that saw and could feel noticeable weight difference, but 562 has a Cannon bar on it. 550 is not mark II and maybe someone will both and comment @chipper1. He may have changed my mind, I could live with a 550 and 572 for a two saw plan.


When many of the stihl guys say it handles better...
Just saw this ad, so all the power on paper(and even after Scott got in there) and it being lighter on a scale must not be all there is to it .
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-ms261c-tree-monkey.334234/#post-6956975
Those cannons really are like a cannon, heavy, but they last forever.
Did you do a muffler mod on it, lots of gains right there, but they get loud if you get crazy with it.
As for my 550 NE(I'm not doing the mark II thing much longer, it's as bad as the vs II for the 261c ne lol) it's still n the box it came to me in, I "saw" it last night. From all the reports I've heard guys like them, but we all know how that goes. When I bought my first 261c ne I thought I'd be selling all my husky 50cc saws, I think I probably have more now than before .
Now this two saw plan you're talking about, I never promoted such a thing .


----------



## cuinrearview (Aug 1, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Now this two saw plan you're talking about, I never promoted such a thing .


I'm waffling between two for the middle of a three saw plan. For the "lineup".

Then there has to be a loaner. And a GTG saw or two. Plus it would be nice to mill. That's on top of the stuff I re-build and have to run. I could honestly keep myself in firewood just with the shakedown runs on those.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 1, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> When many of the stihl guys say it handles better...
> Just saw this ad, so all the power on paper(and even after Scott got in there) and it being lighter on a scale must not be all there is to it .
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-ms261c-tree-monkey.334234/#post-6956975
> Those cannons really are like a cannon, heavy, but they last forever.
> ...


Saw is stock with no muffler mod. right now.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 1, 2019)

Zipped this up with that

550 this morning and friend dropped another two loads, with one more coming. It's nice to have a tree service friend, I help him with haying on his farm and saw repairs.


----------



## Derf (Aug 2, 2019)

I have a 154SG, the saw is fun, strong, solid, but the filter clogs up and the AV isn’t great. It’s such a classic I don’t use it much. 

The 254XP I have improved the filtering with air injection and it feels stronger than the 154 by a fuzz, but the AV is still not great when using it for lots of work. 

My 353G conversion to 346XPG isn’t quite as strong, but has much better AV and the filtering is great, it’s light and nimble, has a side chain tensioner, it’s super reliable and I plan to keep it for years. I upgraded it to a 359 intake track and filter and did a muff mod and some mild port work to it, but still not my favorite. Simply because I don’t think the fuel economy is as good as my other 50cc saw...

My 550XP is even lighter, has better AV, lasts longer on a tank of gas, and has super fast spool up for limbing (turbo boost). Even though I worry that I can’t fix auto tune issues if they appear, and that as a “controlled air leak” saw its slowly burning itself up faster than any other saw, it’s my current favorite. 

Now, the Mark II, I’m not crying for one because I don’t have any problems with my saw. But it might just be the new king of the hill. I’m happy with what I got though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Derf said:


> Simply because I don’t think the fuel economy is as good as my other 50cc saw...


But it still gets way better fuel economy than the 1 or 2 series versions lol.


Derf said:


> Now, the Mark II, I’m not crying for one because I don’t have any problems with my saw. But it might just be the new king of the hill. I’m happy with what I got though.


I've got one I still haven't ran yet, I'm hoping it performs like a modern version of the 254. The 254 is one of my favorite saws to run in the 2 series, but I can get more done with a 346 with the fuel efficiency and the 550 is even better as you said. Also with the flippy caps and the captured bar nuts as well as the return to run on the master switch I find the best saw for getting things done quick stock for stock is the 550. But I still like the 353's/346's and their red cousins for firewooding, they're fun saws.


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Duce said:


> Zipped this up with thatView attachment 750719
> View attachment 750720
> 550 this morning and friend dropped another two loads, with one more coming. It's nice to have a tree service friend, I help him with haying on his farm and saw repairs.


Ain't no way you cut all that with a 50, you need at least a ported 90 for that .


cuinrearview said:


> That's on top of the stuff I re-build and have to run.


What a bummer you have to run those.


----------



## cuinrearview (Aug 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> What a bummer you have to run those.


You know better than anyone what happens if I don't


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 2, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> You know better than anyone what happens if I don't


I get poor and cold.


----------



## cuinrearview (Aug 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> I get poor and cold.


With bar oil on your leg


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Ain't no way you cut all that with a 50, you need at least a ported 90 for that .


I just opened the muffler up to see if you know what your talking about! And you made me ruin my Dremel, 4th one destroyed, grinding and trimming dogs nails.


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Duce said:


> I just opened the muffler up to see if you know what your talking about! And you made me ruin my Dremel, 4th one destroyed, grinding and trimming dogs nails.





cuinrearview said:


> With bar oil on your leg


Yes, that happens, dang stihls.
I seen a video not long ago(but an older video) where that happened to randy.


----------

